#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  Why Linkedin not sharing featured image?

## Katren

Hey Guys!

I need an urgent help from you guys. I unable to see the featured image on the article when we share the articles on LinkedIn. In the blogs they say if we already added the Facebook open graph, it will automatically taken for linked as well. but it's not working to me, Anyone suggest me the best Idea?

----------

